# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Τηλέφωνο σε ψυχολόγο!!!

## andreas86

Δεν ήξερα που ταιριάζει το θέμα και έτσι αποφάσισα να το γράψω εδώ. Η διάθεσή μου ήταν πολύ καλή εδώ και μερικές μέρες, σημαντικό, τον κύριο λόγο ήταν η φαρμακευτική αγωγή που ακολουθώ. Καλή διάθεση μέχρι πριν λίγη ώρα. Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν αποφάσισα να κλείσω ραντεβού τηλεφωνικός σε μια ψυχολόγο. Αυτό που με επηρέασε ήταν η φωνή της μου φάνηκε σαν λίγο απότομη μπορώ να πω ένιωσα σαν να την ενόχλησα και από τότε έχει πέσει η διάθεση μου και με έπιασε στεναχώρια!! Τι πιστεύετε να φταίει;; Έχει περάσει κάποιος/οια κάτι παρόμοιο;;

----------


## Gala

Η ψυχολόγος αυτή ειναι καινούργια; Αν ναι, μπορεις να την αλλάξεις. Το στυλ της μπορει να μην σου ταιριάζει ή να γινόταν και κάτι άλλο εκείνη την στιγμή ανεξάρτητο απο σένα και να της βγήκε αθελά της στο τηλεφώνημα. 

Οπωσδήποτε δεν έιχε να κάνει με σένα. Μην στεναχωριέσαι καθόλου!

----------


## andreas86

> Η ψυχολόγος αυτή ειναι καινούργια; Αν ναι, μπορεις να την αλλάξεις. Το στυλ της μπορει να μην σου ταιριάζει ή να γινόταν και κάτι άλλο εκείνη την στιγμή ανεξάρτητο απο σένα και να της βγήκε αθελά της στο τηλεφώνημα. 
> 
> Οπωσδήποτε δεν έιχε να κάνει με σένα. Μην στεναχωριέσαι καθόλου!


Δεν την έχω συναντήσει από κοντά, μόνο φωτογραφία και σήμερα που άκουσα πρώτη φορά την φωνή της, τώρα που το θυμήθηκα άκουσα παιδικές φωνές από το τηλέφωνο, ίσως είχε το μυαλό στα παιδιά!

----------


## kartpal

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Φαρμακευτική αγωγή αν επιτρέπεται γιατί παίρνεις? Τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις? Μην στεναχωριέσαι για το τηλεφώνημα, ίσως η γυναίκα εκείνη την ώρα αντιμετώπιζε κάποιο άλλο δικό της θέμα με τα παιδιά της ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν χρειάζεται να το παίρνεις προσωπικά. Αλλωστε η δουλειά της είναι αυτή και ήταν λάθος της να απαντήσει στο τηλεφώνημα σου εφόσον δεν ήταν σε θέση να μιλήσει εκείνη τη στιγμή. Για μενα δεν έχει να κάνει με σένα, ηταν καθαρά δικό της φάουλ, ήταν αντιεπαγγελματικο αυτό και δεν θα το φορτωθείς εσύ. Αυτό σκέψου. Το θέμα όμως είναι αλλο. Αναρωτήσου εσυ για σένα γιατί όλο αυτό σε έριξε. Μήπως αισθάνθηκες απόρριψη; Ειναι σημαντικό να το βγάλεις στο φως εσυ για σενα. Τι πραγματικά σε κλονησε. Όταν κάτι γίνεται ορατό σε μας είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να το αντιμετωπίσουμε και να μην κρύβουμε το πρόβλημα κάτω απ το χαλάκι. Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη. Όλα θα πάνε καλά με προσωπική δουλειά και πολύ θέληση

----------

